# NSW Sydney Outside 021010



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

Tried to rustle up some company last night for the crack of dawn today - Paul gave me some lame excuse about having been out Friday, Gary pretended to be too tired when he arrived back from a week's camping with children late last night, Kerry flat out refused to drive 4 hours back from up the coast & Steve was washing his hair. They're all soft.









Lots of bluebottles on the beach as I wheeled down on my lonesome at stupid o'clock. A quick check of a few interim destinations revealed not much, so with good conditions I headed out wider to try a hunch I've been brewing. Birds everywhere signalled surface predators, as far as I can tell it was all bonnies - lotsa bonnies. After a half dozen on plastics, conditions were still good so I went wider still, checking the sounder for signs of action. After a kilometre I pulled in the CD9, so I wouldn't have to keep releasing those pesky bonnies. Whales popped up sporadically for the full nature experience.

About 4km off the beach I saw some activity, so dropped in a cuttle strip & immediately hooked this guy, about 47cm.









A good start, then a period of nothing, then I had an uber run that had my heart racing & my spool emptying. I seriously thought it was going to spool me, and ended up upping the drag just that bit much, and broke off at the jighead. The vid picks up at spool half empty (I was holding on with both hands for the first bit).





After a little cry, I landed another snap at 38, then the ominous clouds showed what they were made of - principally wind driven driving rain, & that was my cue to exit stage beachward. Good fun all round, especially as the sea responded to the squally conditions. Gotta love the wind in your hair.


----------



## solatree (May 30, 2008)

Congrats on the nice snaps and bonito dave but bad luck on the bust off after the good run  - but thanks for making me feel better  . Last weekend I had a good run too and also upped the drag only to be broken off at the leader knot. I've been kicking myself ever since. So feeling better after seeing it happen to somebody else ;-)


----------



## Wrassemagnet (Oct 17, 2007)

That sigh after the 'pop' says it all! Bad luck mate but geez that's a good bag of fish and yet another productive mark for the collection anyway. The jig knot failed but on the plus side that PR leader knot of yours certainly held it's own. 4k offshore! another 5k and you could be playing with heavy metal at the Peak! (better not give you ideas...


----------



## johnny (Aug 12, 2007)

lovely result in trying times


----------



## wayner (Jan 7, 2009)

nice pair of snapper and bonnie fillets ....yum

wayne


----------



## paulb (Nov 12, 2006)

Cracker of a fish - it didn't look like you made any impression on it when trying to raise it. Conditions looked great, though ominous clouds in the background.


----------



## onemorecast (Apr 17, 2006)

Only happened to me one or twice but I remember when the Whoo Hoo feeling gives way to a "Oh $hit!" as too much line disappears. Well done for getting out in some pretty ordinary weather too Dave.


----------



## SkybluCraig (Sep 28, 2010)

I had a go at the bonnies yesterday out of Malabar. Once again the squid weren't playing ball and i didn't even see one this week. The plan was to troll some lures and SPs at the end of the bay and wait for them to show their hand. In between squalls we got out the end once after spotting an all mighty bust up and stacks of birds. My mate ended up right in the middle of them but never managed to get a cast in. I think he was more interested in staying on the yak! After going over a good wave the hull slapped down and sent the fish down. We never located them again. Though the birds continued to patrol the area. We headed back in cold and wet to find the flathead slow as well. Still it was good to get out and put some time in out there in more challenging weather.

If i'd had some knife jigs I could've done some jigging but there's always next time. Marked some nice looking ground.

Craig


----------



## avayak (May 23, 2007)

So it was three snaps eh Dave. :lol:


----------



## Southerly (Apr 20, 2007)

Well done Dave, I was up the coast ont he weekend, the easterly and rain came in at midday Sat and stayed the whole weekend, yuk. No surfing or fishing. Just a wedding. See you out there soon.

David


----------



## yakman1995 (Apr 9, 2010)

Great snap...both kinds 8)


----------



## TheFishinMusician (Feb 5, 2007)

Bravo dave, only just saw this, what a great run, that even had my heart going!
But tell me, Where was the crankin' thrash metal soundtrack to drown out that annoying sound of braid running over the guides? ;-) 
now i gotta go watch that again on the studio pc with the monitors up!!

and yeah, that sigh at the end says it all really dont it!


----------



## tezarity (Mar 2, 2010)

Great Job Dave.
And good on you for the 4km trip. That's quite the mission


----------

